# early birds



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Is anybody seeing or hearing any turkeys? Are they calling yet? With the warm weather coming this week, I'm thinking things are going to get going soon.
ski


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

Took a ride today in the afternoon... I called in 6 gobblers in the metro parks where you cannot hunt. 4 came in together and then one and then another one at 3 diff setups... I have seen a few in full strut in fields already too...
ITS SO CLOSE I CAN TASTE IT !!!

Where you located at ?


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

We heard turkeys today while we were fishing!


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

ut ohh... I better get down there and show you some calls!!!
I let you know when I get down there Bill


----------

